# New Siberian cat admirer



## TBLover (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello all I am from just outside Atlanta, GA and have always been an avid animal lover. I have had Thoroughbred horses that have passed on now and only have one older Domestic Short Hair kitty Tux and an older "rescue" horse Charlotte now. Just last Saturday I attended a cat show here in Forest Park GA mainly to view all the long hair breeds (I thoroughly enjoy cat shows). I lost my beloved Ragdoll Lily about 8 mo.'s ago & was NEVER getting another 4-legged family member. She was almost 4 yrs. old, the love of my life, helped me through a horrible depression after loosing my TB horse that I had 23 yrs. and absolutely GORGEOUS!! She passed away from the HORRID HCM. Time heals & since Tux is an older gentleman did not want to end up without any "inside" fur baby to love. I am already on the waiting list for a Ragdoll kitten from an extremely reputable breeder here in GA that is located practically in my neighborhood. I felt however, that another kitten would be a good idea so they could keep each other company while I'm at work. While at the cat show I fell MADLY in love w/the Siberians. I'm joining this forum to learn all I can about this beautiful, sweet breed since I'm sure now this is the other type of kitten I would like to have join our family.
Sorry for the long intro.
Thanks to all ahead of time.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! There are a few Siberian owners here who can give great advice about the breed, absolutely gorgeous cats! We are a pretty general forum though, because a lot of people here own moggie's, so if you want specific advice or information about certain breeds a breed specific forum would probably be very helpful, as well as sites like TICA! 

We'll be able to give you great information about a lot of general cat care though! Can't wait to see pictures of the fluff balls!!


----------

